# Back Prince general arrangement plans



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

I was hoping that someone had a copy of the general arrangement plan for this class of Burntis Island built vsl of the 1950s, or any idea where I could obtain a copy. After building four R/C planes for my sons I need a change of pace as the winters are long and cold here and this was my first ship as cadet. Thanks Jon


----------

